# Ontario PNP requirement



## sr82 (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi,

I have a CRS score of 392 and planning to migrate with my spouse and 2 children. Currently i have experience under Human resource manager noc code 0112
I have my friends and relatives (Uncle) in ONTARIO province. However i understand that Ontario invites under Human Capital stream for candidates having CRS score of more than 400.

Is there any chance by writing to province seperately with express entry profile no. you can get an invite.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

No chance whatsoever. 

It wouldn’t be fair to those with a CRS of 393-399 if you were allowed in contrary to the established criteria and it would defeat the whole point of having the 400 minimum. 

You’re going to have to find those 8 points you are short if you hope to be eligible to apply for an Ontario PNP.


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

In the last few instances ON invited below 400 pointers. So do a check in detail. 400 and above was there before, now it seems removed.


----------

